# Coating on tongue (white and orange in back)



## Guest (Aug 14, 2001)

I stumbled on this page trying to figure out why I have an overall white coating on my tongue and a dark fuzzy/stringy orange patch in the back. i have good oral hygene and am puzzled until I realized it may have something to do with the GI problems i have been experiencing (diahrea, blood, pain) I'm unsurfe if i could have IBS and this may explain it or if it could be from medication i currently take (lithium) ANY advice is appreciated!!! i have no medical insurance therefore have not sought medical care.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

An overall thin white coating may be the keratin (just like skin) getting ready to be shed or a normal coating of bacteria that is fairly normal. Brushing the tongue helps with this. A cottage cheese (curds) white patches on the tongue esp if the tongue is sore or appears red around the patches can be thrush and you may want to see a doctor about that.The orange part I dunno anything about, so that may be something worth seeing a dentist or doctor about.The bleeding is a concern. Bleeding is NOT apart of IBS and could be from something either may not be very serious like hemaroids (although sometimes these do require intervention) to something very serious like one of the Inflamatory Bowel Diseases. You should see a doctor about the bleeding. Most counties have health services that are low cost or billed on a sliding scale and if the bleeding hasn't been diagnosed you should do that ASAP. Sometimes it is something serious and there may be serious consequences of not having it treated and spending some $$ out of pocket is in the long run less painful.K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

An overall thin white coating may be the keratin (just like skin) getting ready to be shed or a normal coating of bacteria that is fairly normal. Brushing the tongue helps with this. A cottage cheese (curds) white patches on the tongue esp if the tongue is sore or appears red around the patches can be thrush and you may want to see a doctor about that.The orange part I dunno anything about, so that may be something worth seeing a dentist or doctor about.The bleeding is a concern. Bleeding is NOT apart of IBS and could be from something either may not be very serious like hemaroids (although sometimes these do require intervention) to something very serious like one of the Inflamatory Bowel Diseases. You should see a doctor about the bleeding. Most counties have health services that are low cost or billed on a sliding scale and if the bleeding hasn't been diagnosed you should do that ASAP. Sometimes it is something serious and there may be serious consequences of not having it treated and spending some $$ out of pocket is in the long run less painful.K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

Hi Matthew,I too have a constantly coated tongue- same as you described- whitish with yellow down the sides. When I pointed this out to my family physician- they said it was 'normal', when I pointed this out to a naturopath I was told it was due to my GI problems. I find it hard to believe that something like this is 'normal', as I have never had this before I got sick. By the way, I have tried tongue scrapers, etc. and nothing works to remove this coating- so don't think this is all in your head (no pun intended!)- it is real and I swear to god it has to be related to our tummy problems. At this rate I will probably go to my grave believing that my so called "Ibs" is really a bacterial overload in my gut. It is hard to believe that in this day and age with medical advances that we are still decades away from receiving any concrete help with bacterial problems of the gut. I used to be optimistic about this, but after trying countless so called 'remedies' I am resigned to a life with a bubbling gut/coated tongue/dizzyness and fatigue and hip pain. This is really no way for anyone to live....


----------



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

Hi Matthew,I too have a constantly coated tongue- same as you described- whitish with yellow down the sides. When I pointed this out to my family physician- they said it was 'normal', when I pointed this out to a naturopath I was told it was due to my GI problems. I find it hard to believe that something like this is 'normal', as I have never had this before I got sick. By the way, I have tried tongue scrapers, etc. and nothing works to remove this coating- so don't think this is all in your head (no pun intended!)- it is real and I swear to god it has to be related to our tummy problems. At this rate I will probably go to my grave believing that my so called "Ibs" is really a bacterial overload in my gut. It is hard to believe that in this day and age with medical advances that we are still decades away from receiving any concrete help with bacterial problems of the gut. I used to be optimistic about this, but after trying countless so called 'remedies' I am resigned to a life with a bubbling gut/coated tongue/dizzyness and fatigue and hip pain. This is really no way for anyone to live....


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Matthew, You should definitely be in touch with your doctor about the symptoms. If he/she will not listen to you, go to another physician for an opinion outside your present facility. Lithium can be a helpful drug, but it also requires a lot of follow-up with blood-level checks. The benefits have to out-weigh the risks. There are a lot of side-effects that can happen, and there are a lot of drug interactions that are of concern. I will just list the GI (gastrointestinal) possible adverse reactions here:"dry mouth, metallic taste, nausea, vomiting, anorexia, diarrhea, thirst, abdominal pain, flatulence, indigestion."It may be a yeast/fungal problem that is causing the orange color patch on your tongue and also exacerbating your bowel symptoms. This is not normal IBS, and could be an over-growth problem of some type that should be looked into. I noticed this color residue on my toothbrush following antibiotic therapy when my IBS "C" turned to "D". It showed an orange hue in my stool and vag drng too. I am on an antifungal now, which has helped these symptoms immensely. Not sure about the danger of mixing these two meds , but I would think there would be a concern since they both can affect the liver. Taking Ibuprofen OTC med can be a problem while taking Lithium too.I am sorry you have to go through all of this and hope you get some good advice from a physician soon. Please see Social Services to see whether or not there is a program that you can get on that will help you with your medical care. This is not the time to be proud. Go to the Salvation Army Medical services if nothing else. Do not delay! You need regular follow-up care while on Lithium to prevent a crisis situation from developing.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Matthew, You should definitely be in touch with your doctor about the symptoms. If he/she will not listen to you, go to another physician for an opinion outside your present facility. Lithium can be a helpful drug, but it also requires a lot of follow-up with blood-level checks. The benefits have to out-weigh the risks. There are a lot of side-effects that can happen, and there are a lot of drug interactions that are of concern. I will just list the GI (gastrointestinal) possible adverse reactions here:"dry mouth, metallic taste, nausea, vomiting, anorexia, diarrhea, thirst, abdominal pain, flatulence, indigestion."It may be a yeast/fungal problem that is causing the orange color patch on your tongue and also exacerbating your bowel symptoms. This is not normal IBS, and could be an over-growth problem of some type that should be looked into. I noticed this color residue on my toothbrush following antibiotic therapy when my IBS "C" turned to "D". It showed an orange hue in my stool and vag drng too. I am on an antifungal now, which has helped these symptoms immensely. Not sure about the danger of mixing these two meds , but I would think there would be a concern since they both can affect the liver. Taking Ibuprofen OTC med can be a problem while taking Lithium too.I am sorry you have to go through all of this and hope you get some good advice from a physician soon. Please see Social Services to see whether or not there is a program that you can get on that will help you with your medical care. This is not the time to be proud. Go to the Salvation Army Medical services if nothing else. Do not delay! You need regular follow-up care while on Lithium to prevent a crisis situation from developing.


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

Can't speak to the lithium but can to the tongue. See a doc for a sinus infection or some other type of fungal infection - also taking acidopholus helps. I also notice if I eat steak or non ground meat - my stomach has a hard time digesting and I think that stuff ferments in there and causes it for me. Cause it disappears the next day (this is after I had the sinus infection treated and acidopholus) Prior to that it never went away.


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

Can't speak to the lithium but can to the tongue. See a doc for a sinus infection or some other type of fungal infection - also taking acidopholus helps. I also notice if I eat steak or non ground meat - my stomach has a hard time digesting and I think that stuff ferments in there and causes it for me. Cause it disappears the next day (this is after I had the sinus infection treated and acidopholus) Prior to that it never went away.


----------

